# Frankie and his Fingers



## Bluberry Bat (Jul 26, 2009)

..I hope I'm allowed to pitch individual bands in a thread like this.. xD;;

Anyway, Frankie and his Fingers is a local band that my mum works with - setting up concerts and such. They're and Indie/PopRock group of 3 with some really interesting instrumentation and intriguing lyrics. As well as some awesome song titles~ xP "This grin came with a gameshow mic" which is my personal favourite song, and "The boys the cry during the last scene of Ghost make better boyfriends anyway" and "Cool with cars, Bad with bridges" being standout titles.

They're obviously small and local, and I can really only give their Myspace Music page where they have a couple of song samples. Of course I have their album and could upload some more songs if anyone likes em. I'd like to see them get more publicity, they're very talented - though keep in mind MP3 format recorded with less-than-record label quality recording doesn't do them justice at all as it usually doesn't - but tell me what you think~ ^^

Their MSM page:
http://www.myspace.com/frankieandhisfingers


----------

